# premade rhinestone files (design)



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Is there somewhere we can purchase premade rhinestone files besides rhinestone world? They are a bit pricey for what they offer. The only other site I found was rhinestoneartwork.com The site is great and very reasonable, but the designs are also very basic and I can create those really quickly with my software.
Or, is there a forum where we can share designs, I've made several and would love to exchange with someone. My files are created in corel draw, so I can convert them to many formats. I mainly do sports like basketball, football, gymnastics and school designs/logos. I jusr recently did a gril scouts design for anyone needing it for their upcoming 100 year anniversary. I'm not trying to make money, just exhange to have a larger variety.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

jasmynn said:


> Is there somewhere we can purchase premade rhinestone files besides rhinestone world? They are a bit pricey for what they offer


One thing you have to understand is when making pre-made rhinestone files someone is selling their hard work in making the file. Its thoughtful that you would like to share and exchange files but balking at someone's price is insulting because they worked hard to set-up the file for people who may not have the software or time to make templates and files. 

There is the rhinestone exchange but there are guidelines for the downloads and uploads. You have to give to receive ..


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Here is the rhinestone exchange site: Rhinestone Exchange: News


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm not insulting anyone's prices, I'm stating my personal opinion. The price is too much in MY PERSONAL OPINION, maybe it's nothing to someone else as not everyone has software to design their own templates and share. I did state that I have made my own templates, so spending that amount of money on simple templates is not worth it for me. I think most people have the common sense to understand that it's my opinion and not meant as an insult. I purchase all of my flock as well as other materials from them.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

allhamps said:


> Here is the rhinestone exchange site: Rhinestone Exchange: News


Thanks!!, I am familiar with that site. Anyone know of anywhere else? I don't mind sharing my templates that I've designed. I wonder if something like that can be done on this forum? Allhamp, your site has some great designs! Too bad for me you all don't sell the files. but, Great job on the designs.
P.S. You have my sincere condolences about your mom, and thanks for all of your informative posts on the forum, I have learned a ton from you


----------



## AldenMediaGroup (May 3, 2011)

dazzabling said:


> One thing you have to understand is when making pre-made rhinestone files someone is selling their hard work in making the file. Its thoughtful that you would like to share and exchange files but balking at someone's price is insulting because they worked hard to set-up the file for people who may not have the software or time to make templates and files.
> 
> There is the rhinestone exchange but there are guidelines for the downloads and uploads. You have to give to receive ..



If making a comment about someone's price is insulting what is the point of this forum? We come on here to help each other find the best deal based on price and/or quality. Sometimes quality isnt cheap other times its affordable. Everything is relative but stating something is "pricey" is not balking at the work that was put into it especially when I am sure they didnt lay out those designs one stone at a time they used various software packages. I don't think $10 is expensive for a rhinestone font or $20 for a basic design if someone doesnt have software. But dont act like they spent hours upon hours of time making a rhinestone font because I know for a fact it wouldnt take me hours to replicate the designs I glanced at. Nobody seems to have a problem saying what rhinestones are bad and you shouldn't waste your money on why can't someone else say "if you have the proper software you can make those designs pretty quickly... oh wait you don't have $$$ for the software so maybe you should start with those designs"


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

jasmynn said:


> Thanks!!, I am familiar with that site. Anyone know of anywhere else? I don't mind sharing my templates that I've designed. I wonder if something like that can be done on this forum?


Actually, file sharing is not allowed on this forum so your offer might be met with some crickets. 

I think sometimes people who design get protective of their time. I know that I'm guilty of not charging enough for rhinestone design and then kick myself afterward because it wasn't worth it. It's all about perceived value in the end and what people are willing to pay for a given design.


----------



## AldenMediaGroup (May 3, 2011)

DivineBling said:


> I think sometimes people who design get protective of their time. I know that I'm guilty of not charging enough for rhinestone design and then kick myself afterward because it wasn't worth it. *It's all about perceived value* in the end and *what people are willing to pay for a given design*.



Exactly. Neither view is wrong I just don't like it when people state someone's opinion is an insult or some other various words to make it seem like that person is being mean or rude when its only a different opinion.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks guys, nicely said.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks jasmynn, I appreciate the condolences. I am in the process of adding fonts to my site. I don't offer a lot of files for sale because I don't know what folks want so I don't wat to spend a lot of time just putting anything on the site. You can always PM me or e-mail me for request


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Thread note: *some off topic posts have been moved out of this thread. Let's keep the answers here helpful please  If you don't like the topic of one post, it's OK to move on to the next one (or just report it so the moderators can take a look)​


----------



## AldenMediaGroup (May 3, 2011)

Rodney said:


> *Thread note: *some off topic posts have been moved out of this thread. Let's keep the answers here helpful please  If you don't like the topic of one post, it's OK to move on to the next one (or just report it so the moderators can take a look)​


Thanks for the quick attention on the direction of the post good to know Admins are on the ball around here =o)


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I think most designers are pretty smart about what they do, they pretty much know what will make you a good sum of money and what won't, so they price their work according to the marketability of their designs..


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

I luv this forum! Don't know where I'd B without it, besides out of a lot of hard earned money lol, I'm really greatful


----------



## AldenMediaGroup (May 3, 2011)

plan b said:


> I think most designers are pretty smart about what they do, they pretty much know what will make you a good sum of money and what won't, so they price their work according to the marketability of their designs..



Yes its not about how much time someone spent making something its about them knowing how much money it can make the customer so pricing something fair to both parties. If someone doesnt agree that is their right to not buy your product. Matt's rhinestone system is a prime example of that... You will make way more than the cost of that and be able to do it immediately. Even if you purchase all the files to make one of his systems you still have to make them all before you can go to a show so the value is in the time you save along with many other things. A vinyl cutter doesn't cost a lot in materiel costs but all the companies know you will be using it to profit from a business.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

AldenMediaGroup said:


> Yes its not about how much time someone spent making something its about them knowing how much money it can make the customer so pricing something fair to both parties. If someone doesnt agree that is their right to not buy your product. Matt's rhinestone system is a prime example of that... You will make way more than the cost of that and be able to do it immediately. Even if you purchase all the files to make one of his systems you still have to make them all before you can go to a show so the value is in the time you save along with many other things. A vinyl cutter doesn't cost a lot in materiel costs but all the companies know you will be using it to profit from a business.


That makes sense. I finally figured out how to upload images, so I uploaded some of my designs on the "show your designs" thread. Anyone know of a thread that gives suggested pricing for rstone shirts? I've been told I'm pricing my shirts too low, but I still want to stay competative.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I think "premade", "stock", or whatever you want to call them designs may be good for getting a quick start, but I think they have a down side also. Eventually, the market gets saturated with that particular "design", and then it just becomes run of the mill. Yes, you can always add personalization and/or other touches to make it different, but you still find yourself in the market with tons of other folks offering the same design at varying prices. Even though it took a bit for me to get started, I still prefer to make my own designs so that they are truely unique. Sure some of the things will get ripped off, but I put less than 5% of the designs in my portfolio out on the web where everyone else can see them. The ones on my site are "teasers", which bring in the real work for the custom work, be it the actual transfers, a file that someone can use on their particular machine, or a template .


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I have always said its the designs that will make your business.Its very easy to copy other peoples work.It happens all the time.You dont have enough time or money to fight it.The only way to keep it yours is not to post it.I dont mind posting my designs,It lets me get my work out there.if you have a web site you need to post your products, thats how people choose your products. now if I post it to my web site anyone can just click and purchase. If it wasnt on there how would they know I even had that product?


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't mind posting mine either. I've seen shirts where people tried to copy and you can tell they aren't mine. The stones are cheap and it just doesn't have the same look. It's just a local person, and they have upset customers b/c the stones were falling off of their shirts. So, I ended up getting those customers anyway when they saw the difference.  
Pellosa crystals!! Make a big difference. (Too bad they don't know about Tshirtforum!!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Leg cramps said:


> I have always said its the designs that will make your business.Its very easy to copy other peoples work.It happens all the time.You dont have enough time or money to fight it.The only way to keep it yours is not to post it.I dont mind posting my designs,It lets me get my work out there.if you have a web site you need to post your products, thats how people choose your products. now if I post it to my web site anyone can just click and purchase. If it wasnt on there how would they know I even had that product?


Eric, there are plenty of "other ways" for a customer to know what you have available other than listing it on your website. I only put things on my site that I don't care if they get "borrowed". All my other stuff that I hold near and dear to my heart , I have put into a catalog that I provide to new customers. It has tons of other designs that they can order via a link to my website or by e-mail order. It also has a design idea section to help them see how they can take bits and pieces from any design and make their own custom one. These design sheets can be e-mailed to me directly from the catalog CD. As a matter of fact, my biggest customers have actually NEVER been on my website because most of their stuff is custom, even though some of those same designs or pieces of designs ARE available on my site.


----------

